# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: JBL ProFlora u201 Easy-CO2 fertilisation system

## AquaticQuotient.com

Dave Wolfenden puts this new CO2 kit for smaller tanks through its paces.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

